# Sternal wound post CABG



## Tianne (Aug 5, 2010)

Can anyone give me a hand coding :

infected sternal wound w/ malunion of sternum post CABG.

thanks


----------



## Coder708 (Aug 5, 2010)

dx CODE???  TRY 998.59 & 998.31


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 5, 2010)

You asked this question yesterday.

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=39926

I answered there.

Disruption of a wound and malunion of the sternum are not the same thing, so 998.31 would be incorrect.


----------



## Tianne (Aug 9, 2010)

thank you.  Sorry about the duplicate post


----------



## preserene (Aug 9, 2010)

Disruption of a wound and malunion of the sternum are not the same thing, so 998.31 would be incorrect. 
__________________
Vanessa Mier, CPC 

With your kind permission can I cross in between you, Tianne and Coder 708, please?

Well , they are not the same condition but both can very well coexist. Why not?So as Coder 708 said, both to be coded. It is a combination code. If we know the infection to identify the infection, it is good to code too.

The sequencing would be 998.59 and 998.31 because, the combination code is  to be assigned as the principal/primary or first listed.
Am I  right?!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 9, 2010)

They can very well co-exist but if the documentation does not support, you cannot assume that they ARE co-existing.


----------



## preserene (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes indeed 'No document it didnot happen'-A rule of Thumb. That goes without saying many a time if not every time.
But here she gave the statement as" infected sternal wound w/ malunion of sternum post CABG. there is a "with". Dont we take it for granted it is the document the provider gave to her/him and she passed it on to the forum?

Sorry Ohn0disaster, it is my polite openion only. Thank you any way .


----------

